# How often should I clean the smoker



## gargra03 (Dec 5, 2009)

I was just curious as to how often you guys clean your smoker, what you normally use , and what I else I need to be doing to keep my brinkman gourmet charcoal smoker clean. Thanks for all the tips .

Gary


----------



## raceyb (Dec 5, 2009)

You don't want to clean it until it is absolutely necessary. If it has accumulated enough grease to pose a fire hazard or of creosote build up is thick, it is time to clean.

I use Mean Green degreaser to clean my smokers and grills. It is a great degreaser that is non-toxic.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

Clean your grates every time.
As for the smoker itself, I clean mine twice a year with a really good scrub with simple green, works wonders on the build up.


----------



## got14u (Dec 5, 2009)

You're suppose to clean these thing ???????

I just clean my grates, water pan,and any other removable pieces. as for the smoker it's self I don't do that very often.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 5, 2009)

That is a given. Anything food touches should be cleaned each time.

Just to give the original poster an idea, I have a Brinkmann Smoke n Pit that was made in 1989. It was given to me by my best friend for Christmas. I have only cleaned it out once, and that was because I was placing it inside of a van and traveling from Virginia to Florida.

Keep in mind, after cleaning out your smoker, you may want to re-season it before smoking food in it again.


----------



## gargra03 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you very much, what is involved in seasing a new smoker. Sorry for all the questions I am new to all of this.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

You would be amazed at how many people wouldn't clean them, either because they didn't know/think about it or because they just don't care.
Always feel it is great to cover any basics, especially for our newer members who are just getting into the art.

gragra, to season your smoker just run it for 2-3 hours just as if you were smoking but nothing inside your smoker.  This will get rid of any impurities/chemicals inside the smoker as well as provide a protective coating to it.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 5, 2009)

I dont clean my grates or my smoker.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 5, 2009)

What he said works for my GOSM too, I use a plastic putty knife to scrape the walls.


----------



## rickw (Dec 5, 2009)

With both my smokers I clean the grates every time I use them. On the Horizon I clean it after every use. I can't stand to have a dirty smoker. On the Weber the water pan catches most of the nasty stuff so I clean the water pan every time too.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 5, 2009)

Cleaning today!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 5, 2009)

I celan the grates and water pan before each smoke,  the rest of the smoker is just "seasoned" the way i like it.


----------



## gargra03 (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys !


----------

